# Obtaining old syllabus



## mumbaica3456 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi all, 

I am starting this thread because many people are finding it difficult to obtain old syllabus from different universities. We can consolidate the files with their headings in this post so that in future everyone can take advantage of it. 

I ma posting the CA PE 1 (2005), CA PE 2 (2006) and CA Final (2009) syllabus. 

I have two questions :

1. Is submission of CA syllabus sufficient for skill assessment with CPA or BCom syllabus is also required? 
2. If BCom syllabus is required than can anyone post here the syllabus from Mumbai University for FYBCom 2004-05, SyBcom 2005-06 and TYBCom 2006-07? I am not able to find it online. 

Thanks.


----------



## sanjay07748 (Apr 22, 2017)

hi Everyone,

Does anyone has syllabus for RGPV Bhopal, Electronics and communication for year 2003-2007


----------



## sandeepamin7897 (Jul 25, 2017)

Dear Mumbaica3456,

I am applying for my skill assessment for the Australian immigration and my agent tells me at the last moment that I need my syllabus for the above years you have quoted for Bcom ( 2004,2005 & 2006) from Mumbai University. I was wondering if you managed to acquire them and are willing to share them with me. As this is the last item left on the list and exhausted searching for this online.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I don't stay in India anymore.


----------



## sandeepamin7897 (Jul 25, 2017)

mumbaica3456 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am starting this thread because many people are finding it difficult to obtain old syllabus from different universities. We can consolidate the files with their headings in this post so that in future everyone can take advantage of it.
> 
> ...


Dear Mumbaica3456,

I am applying for my skill assessment for the Australian immigration and my agent tells me at the last moment that I need my syllabus for the above years you have quoted for Bcom ( 2004,2005 & 2006) from Mumbai University. I was wondering if you managed to acquire them and are willing to share them with me. As this is the last item left on the list and exhausted searching for this online.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I don't stay in India anymore.


----------



## mumbaica3456 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi Sandeep I hv BCom syllabus for 2005, 2006 and 2007. I don't think it will be much different... I m trying to pm my number bt it says u r nt allowed to receive pm. l. <SNIP>




sandeepamin7897 said:


> mumbaica3456 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

Just to point it out that if you guys are planning to just get in using the finance codes on the basis of the B.com syllabus, a friend of mine had it rejected. 
If you are submitting the old syllabus by downloading it, then you will have to provide hyperlinks to the same effect as well.


----------



## Neha12345678910 (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello guys new to this forum even i need the syllabus for 2005 2006 and 2007 bcom mumbai can anyone help?


----------



## Neha12345678910 (Aug 9, 2018)

godspeed4476 said:


> Just to point it out that if you guys are planning to just get in using the finance codes on the basis of the B.com syllabus, a friend of mine had it rejected.
> If you are submitting the old syllabus by downloading it, then you will have to provide hyperlinks to the same effect as well.





Can i know what you are talking about??


----------



## Neha12345678910 (Aug 9, 2018)

sandeepamin7897 said:


> Dear Mumbaica3456,
> 
> I am applying for my skill assessment for the Australian immigration and my agent tells me at the last moment that I need my syllabus for the above years you have quoted for Bcom ( 2004,2005 & 2006) from Mumbai University. I was wondering if you managed to acquire them and are willing to share them with me. As this is the last item left on the list and exhausted searching for this online.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated as I don't stay in India anymore.


Hello even i am trying for this one can you tell me? Are you done with your assesing ?


----------



## mumbaiunq (Jun 13, 2020)

*old syllabus*



mumbaica3456 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am starting this thread because many people are finding it difficult to obtain old syllabus from different universities. We can consolidate the files with their headings in this post so that in future everyone can take advantage of it.
> 
> ...


HI, Were you able to get the Syllabus for 2004-2007 B.COM of Mumbai University? Does anyone have an idea how i can get that.


----------



## Pranz (Aug 11, 2020)

mumbaica3456 said:


> Hi Sandeep I hv BCom syllabus for 2005, 2006 and 2007. I don't think it will be much different... I m trying to pm my number bt it says u r nt allowed to receive pm. <SNIP>


Hi.. I need BCom syllabus from Mumbai University for the years 2005, 2006 and 2007. Could you please share the syllabus you have with me?


----------



## Pranz (Aug 11, 2020)

mumbaiunq said:


> HI, Were you able to get the Syllabus for 2004-2007 B.COM of Mumbai University? Does anyone have an idea how i can get that.


Hey, did you get the syllabus for 2004-2007 BCom degree from Mumbai university? Could you please guide me?


----------



## Syallabus (Nov 30, 2020)

mumbaica3456 said:


> Hi Sandeep I hv BCom syllabus for 2005, 2006 and 2007. I don't think it will be much different... I m trying to pm my number bt it says u r nt allowed to receive pm. <SNIP>


Hi, can I please request for the syllabus details. as i am applying for the CA in Australia. many thanks


----------



## Kapilsharmaonline (Jan 6, 2021)

sandeepamin7897 said:


> Dear Mumbaica3456,
> 
> I am applying for my skill assessment for the Australian immigration and my agent tells me at the last moment that I need my syllabus for the above years you have quoted for Bcom ( 2004,2005 & 2006) from Mumbai University. I was wondering if you managed to acquire them and are willing to share them with me. As this is the last item left on the list and exhausted searching for this online.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated as I don't stay in India anymore.


Dear Mumbaica3456,

I am also looking for same details which you are looking. Please let me know you get details for the same.

If yes, please share details with me as well.


----------



## bhavinik12 (May 31, 2021)

sandeepamin7897 said:


> Dear Mumbaica3456,
> 
> I am applying for my skill assessment for the Australian immigration and my agent tells me at the last moment that I need my syllabus for the above years you have quoted for Bcom ( 2004,2005 & 2006) from Mumbai University. I was wondering if you managed to acquire them and are willing to share them with me. As this is the last item left on the list and exhausted searching for this online.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated as I don't stay in India anymore.


I need it to for B.COM (2004-2006) and M.Com (2008-2009). Appreciate it if anyone can help.


----------



## Aman Mithani (Oct 8, 2021)

mumbaica3456 said:


> Hi Sandeep I hv BCom syllabus for 2005, 2006 and 2007. I don't think it will be much different... I m trying to pm my number bt it says u r nt allowed to receive pm. l. <SNIP>


Hi, Sandeep trying to message you but not going through. Can you please send me the syllabus bcom mumbai university for 2005,6 and 7? ive also been told to submit the syllabus and my visa is expiring next month


----------



## Aman Mithani (Oct 8, 2021)

Aman Mithani said:


> Hi, Sandeep trying to message you but not going through. Can you please send me the syllabus bcom mumbai university for 2005,6 and 7? ive also been told to submit the syllabus and my visa is expiring next month


my email is <*Deleted by moderator*>


----------



## Afu123 (Oct 8, 2021)

mumbaica3456 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am starting this thread because many people are finding it difficult to obtain old syllabus from different universities. We can consolidate the files with their headings in this post so that in future everyone can take advantage of it.
> 
> ...


Need syllabus for boom FY 2004-05, SY 2005-06 and TY 2006-07 and CA CPT 2007 IPCC 2009 CA Final 2011 please help visa about to expire. Only left with syllabus submission.


----------



## usthakrar (7 mo ago)

need syllabus of Mumbai University B. Com - FY 2004-05, SY 2005-06 and TY 2006-07. Urgent


----------

